# Cloud Company Auction - Proceeds go to Rocking for Rhino's



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

​As some of you may already know, we at Vape King are passionate about preserving wildlife here in South Africa, we have chosen to do some campaigns from which all proceeds will go to rocking for Rhino's (More information can be found HERE) and so without further ado I present to you the first of these campaigns!

To stand a chance at an awesome Cloud Company hamper all you need to do is partake in this auction.

The Hamper will consist of the following:

One of each Cloud Company Flavour in 60ML bottles ( 3MG)
Suicide Bunny Sample Pack (One of each flavour, 5ml bottles, 6MG)
Kings Crown Sample Pack (One of each flavour, 5ml bottles, 6MG)
Suicide Bunny Stickers
Cloud Company Posters (One of each flavour)

We will start the bidding at R500.00 and the bids will be in increments of R5.00 - The Auction starts as of now and ends Friday 10-07-2015 at midnight! 100% of the proceeds from this auction will be donated to Rocking for Rhinos.

Just some Rules:


Bid increments are R5.00 - anything more or less will be disqualified and will not count
You may not bid against yourself (I.E. Bid twice in a row without someone else having bid against you)
Once the auction closes it is closed, any bids after the closing time will be disqualified.
Good Luck and Have Fun  and remember this is all for a good cause! #SAVETHERHINO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

R505!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

love rhinos, my dog name is rhino and this is the last tattoo ive got few days ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

andro said:


> love rhinos, my dog name is rhino and this is the last tattoo ive got few days ago.
> View attachment 30940


Wow that is amazing @andro, they are awesome creatures

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (8/7/15)

510

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

515 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (8/7/15)

520

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

525 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

R520

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

530

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (8/7/15)

535

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

535 - for the Rocking Rhinos!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

540 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (8/7/15)

545

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

550 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (8/7/15)

555

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (8/7/15)

560

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (8/7/15)

565

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/7/15)

Awesome initiative Vape King - love the cause!

Just bought a Reo though, and knowing my luck the bid will end on me... then my wife will vape my head in

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jakey (8/7/15)

570

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

575 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (8/7/15)

580

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

585 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

590

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

595 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

600

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (8/7/15)

600, sorry guys. This is my max


----------



## Jakey (8/7/15)

605 sorry bender

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt (8/7/15)

610

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

610 - for the Rocking Rhinos! 

Unfortunate Bender bro


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

615 - for the Rocking Rhinos!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

620

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/7/15)

620


----------



## Noddy (8/7/15)

625

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

the funny thing is "i never even tried them before "


----------



## Matt (8/7/15)

630

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

andro said:


> the funny thing is "i never even tried them before "



They are awesome Andro 

For those who don't know the flavour profiles:

Arise: Birthed from the fan-favorite Mothers Milk, Arise is pleasant a twist on the original to maximize smoothness and VG. 

Revel: An interesting, flavor morphing liquid—prepare to meet your new All Day Vape. Every inhale brings a new experience: hints of sweet cereal with fresh berries and cream one time, and a beautiful mix of berries and citrus in the next. This is a perfectly balanced, complex liquid that will keep you guessing. 

Sky: This blend of savory, lemon cookie served with rich, sweet, creams are layered to provide a smooth experience. 

Billow: Reminiscent of a Coconut Crème cake drizzled with sweet, salted caramel, Billow provides the smooth, rich flavor that Suicide Bunny has always been known for.


----------



## Jakey (8/7/15)

635


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

640 - for the Rocking Rhinos!


----------



## VapeSnow (8/7/15)

645


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

650 - for the Rocking Rhinos!


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/7/15)

655


----------



## VapeSnow (8/7/15)

660


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

665 - for the Rocking Rhinos!


----------



## deepest (8/7/15)

670 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

675


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

680 - for the Rocking Rhinos!


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

685


----------



## deepest (8/7/15)

690


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

695


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

700

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (8/7/15)

705

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

710

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## deepest (8/7/15)

715

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (8/7/15)

720

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

725

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

730

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

735 
Rhinos are awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

740 and a free tattoo to @Stroodlepuff .... Just kidding

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

andro said:


> 740 and a free tattoo to @Stroodlepuff .... Just kidding



lol now that's tempting  I want another one so badly  But this is not for me its for the rhino's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

745

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Matt (8/7/15)

745


----------



## Matt (8/7/15)

750

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

750


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

755


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

760 - for the Rocking Rhinos!


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

770

Lets save the Rhinos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

776


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/15)

780...

What are Rhinos? Thought they were extinct...


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

785

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/7/15)

790


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/15)

795


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

800


----------



## Sir Vape (8/7/15)

R805

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

810


----------



## Vapeowave (8/7/15)

815


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

820


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

R825


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

830


----------



## Vapington (8/7/15)

835


----------



## andro (8/7/15)

840


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

R845


----------



## Zaahid237 (8/7/15)

R850


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

R855


----------



## Zaahid237 (8/7/15)

R860


----------



## Vapington (8/7/15)

865


----------



## Zaahid237 (8/7/15)

R870


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

R875


----------



## Zaahid237 (8/7/15)

R880


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

R885


----------



## Attie (8/7/15)

890


----------



## Sir Vape (8/7/15)

R895


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

R900


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

905


----------



## Jakey (9/7/15)

910


----------



## Deckie (9/7/15)

915


----------



## Jakey (9/7/15)

@Deckie what are you doing uo so early. Go back to sleep. 920


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

925. Kids woke me up

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## Deckie (9/7/15)

Jakey said:


> @Deckie what are you doing uo so early. Go back to sleep. 920


Granny woke the entire house up with the microwave - 925

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (9/7/15)

930


----------



## Jakey (9/7/15)

935

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

935

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

940

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (9/7/15)

@Zaahid237 go read fajr 945

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

950

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (9/7/15)

@Zaahid237 stop bidding  955 go wait for ishraaq

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R960

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

@Jakey sorry dude

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (9/7/15)

965
Had to

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## deepest (9/7/15)

970

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

R975

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

980

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

985

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

990

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/7/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> 980



Sold to Benjamin Cripps for One Million Dollars  Thank you the rhino's appreciate it  lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (9/7/15)

R1000.00 my final offer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (9/7/15)

R1005.00 - just because


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1005


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1010


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

R1010.


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1020


----------



## Matt (9/7/15)

1025


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1030


----------



## Willyza (9/7/15)

R1500.00 final final offer


----------



## Deckie (9/7/15)

R1505.00


----------



## Matt (9/7/15)

1035


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1040


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1045


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1050


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

1055


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1060


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1065


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1070


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/15)

1075 ?


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1080


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/15)

1085


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1090


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/15)

1095


----------



## Sir Vape (9/7/15)

1100


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1105

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/7/15)

1110


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1115


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1120


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1125


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1130


----------



## Vapington (9/7/15)

1135


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1140


----------



## Dirge (9/7/15)

You guys realise some one said R1500 a while ago?


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1145


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

Dirge said:


> You guys realise some one said R1500 a while ago?


Not within the rules. Bids can only increase in R5 per post

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1150


----------



## Dirge (9/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Not within the rules. Bids can only increase in R5 per post
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.



Ah, my bad. Please proceed.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

1155


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

Dirge said:


> You guys realise some one said R1500 a while ago?



Just some Rules:


Bid increments are R5.00 - anything more or less will be disqualified and will not count
You may not bid against yourself (I.E. Bid twice in a row without someone else having bid against you)
Once the auction closes it is closed, any bids after the closing time will be disqualified.


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1160


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

Dirge said:


> Ah, my bad. Please proceed.


No worries. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## Dirge (9/7/15)

Attie said:


> Just some Rules:
> 
> 
> Bid increments are R5.00 - anything more or less will be disqualified and will not count
> ...


Yep, sorry about that.


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1165


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1170


----------



## Matt (9/7/15)

1175


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

1180


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1185


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1190


----------



## Matt (9/7/15)

1195


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1200

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/7/15)

1205


----------



## Jakey (9/7/15)

1210


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1210


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1215


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1220


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

1220


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

1225


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1230


----------



## andro (9/7/15)

1235


----------



## Zaahid237 (9/7/15)

R1240


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/15)

Hi @Stroodlepuff 

Is there a way you can maybe upload a picture of the liquids bundle?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/7/15)

will upload one tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/15)

Excellent. Thanks. @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/7/15)

1245


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1245


----------



## Attie (9/7/15)

1250


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1255


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1260


----------



## Jakey (10/7/15)

1265


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1270


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1275


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1280


----------



## deepest (10/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> will upload one tomorrow



Is it tomorrow yet


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

Any news on the picture of items @Stroodlepuff


----------



## MiffyPuff (10/7/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Any news on the picture of items @Stroodlepuff



Sorry guys we have had loadshedding most of the day, and been unpacking stock, I will get her to do it shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (10/7/15)

1285


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1290


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1295


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

My phones broken so just trying to find my camera's cable  will upload it as soon as I find the cable


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1300


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1305


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1310


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

Struggling to upload a picture guys, my pc wont pick up my camera  Will keep trying 

Remember though this prize is worth at least R2000  And its for a good cause


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Struggling to upload a picture guys, my pc wont pick up my camera  Will keep trying
> 
> Remember though this prize is worth at least R2000  And its for a good cause



Lol @Stroodlepuff , ask @Gizmo to take one with his cell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1315


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

I just realised I'm a chop and I have a tablet  


So not the best quality but here we go




Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1320

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

HAlf an hour left guy whos it going to be...

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1320

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1325

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,330


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1335


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

10 minutes left... looks like our winner will be @Attie

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,340


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1340


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1345


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1345


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1350 Snap


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1355


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,360


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1365


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,370


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1370


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1375


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1375


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1380


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,380


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1385


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1385


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1380


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1390


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,385


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1395


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,395


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

R1,400


----------



## Zaahid237 (10/7/15)

R1390


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1400


----------



## Attie (10/7/15)

1405


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

R1405


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/7/15)

R1410


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,410


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

R1410


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

1415


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,420


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

1420


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

1425


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,430


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

R1430


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

1435


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

R1440


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,440


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

1445


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,445


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,450


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

R1450


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

1455


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

R1460


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

1465


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

OK we are now passed midnight... I wonder who was closest to 00:00?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

R1,470


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

R1475


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

Yo @Stroodlepuff! Who won?


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/7/15)

Pitty there is no split seconds on this timing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/7/15)

Seems like a few of us times show 00:00


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

How would we know for sure?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/15)

Sigh my tablet keeps dropping WIFI! So I had to get up and come to my pc again  

R1415.00 was the winning bid from @Attie - I originally thought it was @Rob Fisher (R1410.00) when I was typing it on my tablet but looking on my pc the two bids were posted at the same time, with Atties a millisecond after Robs from what I can tell!

Congratulations, and thank you to all those who participated! To those who missed out, dont worry we will have plenty more of these leading up to their event in October 

Congratulations and I will PM you in the morning with more details


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

@Gizmo will be able to check the exact times and if as I suspect we have a couple of dead heats they may have to use a randomiser to choose a winner!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

Bummer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

Congrats @Attie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (11/7/15)

Well done @Attie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo will be able to check the exact times and if as I suspect we have a couple of dead heats they may have to use a randomiser to choose a winner!



I dont mind doing that as it is extremely close however I have already drawn the Winner and @Gizmo is fast asleep  Not to worry @Rob Fisher I promise there will tons more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dont mind doing that as it is extremely close however I have already drawn the Winner and @Gizmo is fast asleep  Not to worry @Rob Fisher I promise there will tons more



I'm relaxed with the outcome Stroods!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/15)

I posted that before you announced! Happy it was all fair and square!


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Attie (11/7/15)

@Stroodlepuff ,I am willing to make it an even R1500 if thats fine with you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I posted that before you announced! Happy it was all fair and square!



I only saw it afterwards Robster sorry  



Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/15)

Attie said:


> @Stroodlepuff ,I am willing to make it an even R1500 if thats fine with you?



That would be amazing, I am sure they will really appreciate it  will pm you in the morning with further details on where to make payment etc 

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/7/15)

Congratulations @Attie ! 

Save the Rhinos!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/7/15)

@Stroodlepuff , who won the Cloud Company hamper?


----------



## Attie (13/7/15)

@Stroodlepuff , still waiting for that pm


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/7/15)

sorry bud was waiting for them to confirm the banking details.

Please see below:

ROCKING FOR RHINOS
FNB HOEDSPRUIT
ACC NO: 62362103526
BRANCH CODE: 270652 
ACC TYPE: Non Profit Organisation

Please use the Reference VKAuction


----------

